# Good controller 300A continuous for lever controlling speed purposes :)



## thesisshit (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone who could suggest a controller that works well with a motor running at 300A continuous current. We are planning to use a good controller that can be connected to a lever that can:

Be used to Control the Acceleration (Forward and Reverse) and Deceleration or Braking of the tricycle: Pushing the lever forward will initiate forward movement: pushing lever from original state will accelerate the vehicle and pulling lever back to original state will decelerate vehicle. Pulling the lever backward will initiate reverse movement


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

thesisshit said:


> Anyone who could suggest a controller that works well with a motor running at 300A continuous current. We are planning to use a good controller that can be connected to a lever that can:
> 
> Be used to Control the Acceleration (Forward and Reverse) and Deceleration or Braking of the tricycle: Pushing the lever forward will initiate forward movement: pushing lever from original state will accelerate the vehicle and pulling lever back to original state will decelerate vehicle. Pulling the lever backward will initiate reverse movement


What sort of Electric Motor has this tricycle?
eg. Is it:


Permanent Magnet Brushed DC,
Series Wound DC,
Shunt Wound DC,
Separately Excited (SepEx) DC,
Compound Motor,
Brushless DC Motor (BLDC),
Permanent Magnet AC (PMAC),
Synchronous Motor or
Asynchronous (Induction) Motor?


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Also, check out http://kellycontroller.com/faqs.php and look for 
*Stick shift throttle*


----------

